# Trying the Wagyu (Kobe) flat iron this morn!



## YardBurner (Jul 27, 2005)

With you being such a Foodie, I can't believe you 
haven't read "Cook's Tour" yet!  

Good read. If a bit oogie in parts.

-Rob


----------



## YardBurner (Jul 27, 2005)

She said Cast Iron _*GRATE*_.


----------



## YardBurner (Jul 27, 2005)

I know what you mean.

Nuthin like sittin at work _READING_
about someone eatin a $30 a pound steak!


----------



## YardBurner (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, but chipotle mayo is da bomb!


----------

